# what paddle



## shaddy (Apr 7, 2014)

What paddle do you use.I have a swell adjustable paddle that came with my kayak im about 5ft10 to 5ft 11 and am trying to figure out the best length etc for me.Is there a set length for arm reach etc.


----------



## Couta101 (May 22, 2009)

Mate use the search function. There have been heaps of threads covering this topic with some great info from flat blades to wing blades types of yaks they are used on a d styles of fishing suiting what paddle.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2014)

That's not an easy question to answer. For the purists, the width of your kayak, seat height and angle you hold the paddle all affect the answer.

http://www.rei.com/learn/expert-advice/kayak-paddle.html
http://www.paddling.net/guidelines/showArticle.html?714

The first words of advice I received on paddle choice is simple to perform in a yak shop and is probably more than good enough for most kayak fishos.

Stand the paddle upright. With feet flat on the ground, reach one arm up and see if you can curl your fingertips over the top of the paddle blade. 
- Can't reach the top of the paddle = too long. 
- Whole hand over the paddle = too short. 
- At least one finger joint curls over the top of the paddle = acceptable length.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

The standard kayak fishing paddle should be around 220cm long+/- 50cm, carbon fibre shaft with a lumpy bit for your right hand, a European style blade made from reinforced plastic (should be very stiff, not very flexible) (I prefer a long, low volume touring blade). A feather/offset of around 60 degrees. Drippy rings either end.

That will probably suit 90% of kayak paddlers, if you want something more technical then its probably best to spend a bit of time paddling and have some professional instructions.


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

A long paddle can really bugger up your shoulders if your not careful. If you use a long paddle you need to use a more horizontal stroke and make sure you dont drag back your arms past your shoulders (that goes for all paddling). Most kayak fishermen cant paddle correctly and tend to use there arms to pull the paddle back instead of body rotating. So if you use a lazy horizontal paddle stroke, using your arms instead of body rotation a long paddle can be ok.

I'm 6'1" and a bit (depending on what time of day) and my preferred paddle is 214cm and that works for me in my wide Swing as much as it does on my skinnier kayaks.

If you have a paddle less than 220cm then it would pay to learn how to paddle correctly. The same goes with using a winged paddle or a high performance paddle.


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

.


----------



## shaddy (Apr 7, 2014)

I have the adjustable paddle made by swell so will give all the above suggestions ago thankyou,i get to get the 120 wet tomorrow so will play around a bit with the length will start with the fingers bent over the edge and work from there.Do you have the blades straight or at an angle im new to this and will try most things until I find my niche,or most comfortable stroke.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

shaddy said:


> or at an angle


Put one blade at an angle to the other


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Couta101 said:


> Mate use the search function. There have been heaps of threads covering this topic with some great info from flat blades to wing blades types of yaks they are used on a d styles of fishing suiting what paddle.


I thought so too but the search function was confused by "paddle" being too common. Otherwise I would have left it alone this time.

How to check the length: Hold your paddle above your head horizontal to the ground. Your elbows should be at ninety degrees, or better, just slightly more acute. This gives you your hand position. Now sit in the yak on the water, make a stroke stopping just in front of your hip. Hand should be slightly above the gunnel. Blade should be fully immersed, but the drip guard clear.

Some paddle calculators:
http://www.lendalna.com/wizard
https://www.epickayaks.com/wizard
http://wernerpaddles.com/fit_guide_widget/

Notes:
1. Hand over the blade thing is a myth.
2. The difference in paddle length between say, someone at 5'8" and 6'4" is *not* what you might think. Start wth realising that we are sitting down. Oscar Chalupsky (well over 6') demonstrates this on the Epic video "The Kayak _Forward Stroke_ comparing himself to his 12yo son. 30cm height difference, 10cm in the paddle.
3. The difference in paddle length between a narrow boat and a wide boat is *not* what you might think. You simply rotate less (any further and you hit the yak).
4. For me how high above the water you are _does _ make a difference. My paddle is 208cm in the SIK, 210cm on the Stealth, 212cm on my ski.
5. It is rumoured at the last Olympics no K1 paddler had a paddle longer than 215cm and some of those guys are giants.

There is some misunderstanding on the term "low angle". Oscar Chalupsky paddles "low" and recommends it for ORS (ocean racing skis). Helps balance and bracing, less tiring etc. not all ORS follow this anymore, but it is still a vertical stroke using shorter paddles. His upper hand doesn't drop below his nipples. Compared to between chin and eyes for flat water K1s. Both are vertical styles. His blade path is a vertical stroke.

It used to be that some coaches taught a low angle (or horizontal) style for rec paddling. It was thought to slow down the cadence, keep the blade in contact with the water, easier paddle at slower speeds over longer distances. This view persists in areas so much so that the manufacturers still cater for it. It requires longer paddles.

Personally I don't like it, I think it comes with higher injury risk and it's inefficient. Most poor paddling technique comes from paddlers thinking they are low angle, but in fact are not rotating, not using the core and with poor paddle placement through the stroke. I personally know not a single coach who trains this anymore.

For what it's worth for a horizontal stroke you need to make sure select the right sort of blade. It needs to allow the blade to move through the water. So longer, narrower and symmetrical.

If for whatever reason you find this sort of stroke is simply you... My advice is get a Greenland stick which are low stress, horizontal, surprisingly effective (not long either) and very quiet in the water (stealth fishing!)

The easiest way to avoid this? Get a shorter paddle. Without tuition, this will get you more than half way there.

On a high angle stroke, the body is naturally led into good rotation, there is excellent engagement at the catch (most of the power is at that point) and the "connection" between strokes is fluid. Keep the elbows below your wrists and you are 90% on the way to a low risk style, using shorter paddles! with great rotation. You can afford a more powerful blade - because you are more closely engaged to the blade you can it with less injury risk. So look to squarer shape asymmetrical blades.

Material:
Aluminium alloy is the spawn of the devil.
Careful with carbon shafts, can be almost as bad as alloy!
Glass is a great shaft material. Even in carbon paddles look for up to 70% glass in the shaft
For light weight blades carbon is fantastic.
Glass also is great for blades, though heavier.
Plastic, a surprisingly good blade choice for fishing, bit heavier but robust and some great blades available.

2-piece?
Single piece is lighter if you know exactly what you want. No flexibility once bought though!
Two piece is a great start, if you doubt me, get a length that at minimum is close to my suggestion, but can be extended.

Feather
I like 65degrees, better performance in big wind. But it does increase the paddle rotation you need during the stroke. You might prefer less feather until you get used to it, not less than 50 degrees though.
Some surfers and white water prefer as little as 45 degrees.

When you play with the calculators, if you go with "low angle" or "horizontal" style you have clearly taken a different path to me. That's fine, but I repeat my suggestion - check out a Greenland Stick.


----------



## laneends (Jan 25, 2013)

2 things often overlooked, a wide blade area gives more power, but can be a pig when working against inertia of a fishing yak and feel like you are stirring mud. Lower surface area is like dropping a gear, you can move it quicker and less tiring on a long paddle into resitance.

Yaks paddle keeper, make sure paddle fits in. eg Hobies are meant for 2300mm hobie paddles, shorter ones and shaft may not fit. I dropped to 2200, but with shorter blade and only just fits with no margin.

Light carbon paddles mean you can paddle all day without being sore.

Wing paddles really work best when you are just focusing on paddling (exercise/touring). In fishing yaks you often are doing other things apart from steady stroking :shock: , so are not really best suited


----------



## Penno (Dec 2, 2005)

G


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Penno said:


> Hi Dru
> Interesting on the Greenland stick where would I buy one from in Qld


I bought mine off the internet from Expedition Kayaks but they don't list the a Greenland Paddle at the moment. I'll ask Rob about that tomorrow. So the internet search button is your friend. Without digging too deep I found this:

http://www.elverpaddles.com/page/page/6943629.htm

In the DIY tradition of AKFF they wouldn't be hard to home build. Just avoid the temptation to make them more paddle like or wider. A Greenland Stick really shouldn't be more than 7.5 cm wide. Something like 2.1m long


----------



## crag (Nov 8, 2010)

greenland paddle, Elver make great paddles.If your not stuck on traditional,I got a beautiful carbon fibre stick from C Kayak, lays in the hand nicely and super quiet in the water.


----------



## Penno (Dec 2, 2005)

Thanks guys prices are a bit over the top,I may have to make my own.
Penno


----------



## shaddy (Apr 7, 2014)

like the look of those elva paddles but will have to wait awhile to be able to afford,took the tempo out for the fist time on the weekend and played around with the paddle.I found a strait paddle with no angle was the easiest for me to use so something like those elva paddles would suit me.


----------

